# Toronto Open, Winter 2015 - March 14, 2015



## tarandeep5 (Feb 7, 2015)

No one created a thread for this competition, so I decided to put one up. I hope I did this right 

Website: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOW2015

Date: Saturday, March 14, 2015
Location: 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada M4Y 1C2 (The Central YMCA)

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
Skewb 

Registration will start at 8:45 AM, but the schedule has not been released yet.

Hope to see you guys all there!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 8, 2015)

I would be there cuz I live in Toronto but I'm leaving for Vegas on the thirteenth.... why comp in march break... still waiting for my first comp... hopefully toronto spring... have fun guys...


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 8, 2015)

Meh events, and midterm next Thursday. Maybe the spring competition -- although that is during finals for me as well.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm coming!


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 8, 2015)

At the end of my spring break, but no BLD hmmm...

Though I plan on crossing "going to a Canadian comp" off my cubing bucketlist one of these days.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't missed a Toronto competition since 2011, but unfortunately this year's Pi Day events at school will be too good not to miss.

Oh well, I'll be at the one in April though.

Edit: Just found out that I have an exam on April 25th. I won't be coming to either competition. 

Edit2: Just found out that Pi Day is being celebrated at school on the 13th instead, since the 14th is a Saturday. I can come to TOW.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Someone needs to make one of these for the Atlantic Open before I have to do it again  it was like 2 weeks before competition date and nobody had advertised on here!

Edit: Nevermind... Micah posted it like a day ago XD


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, I'm competing in 2x2, 3x3, OH, and Skewb. Probably will get last place in all those events but who cares, right? xD

Also, anyone willing to sit with a lame cuber like me at the competition?


----------



## BlazingBaguette (Feb 8, 2015)

I've never attended an event however I'm so eager to try one. Yet I probably shouldn't as my 3x3 average is 43 sec and my 2x2 is 7 sec(terrible lol)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 8, 2015)

BlazingBaguette said:


> I've never attended an event however I'm so eager to try one. Yet I probably shouldn't as my 3x3 average is 43 sec and my 2x2 is 7 sec(terrible lol)



Nooo compete anyway speed doesnt matter go have fun


----------



## BlazingBaguette (Feb 8, 2015)

I might or might not; I don't have a competition legal 3x3 ;'( I have a stickerless DaYan ZhanChi and my 4x4 shengshou is still coming from amazon (It's been 12 business days)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 8, 2015)

BlazingBaguette said:


> I might or might not; I don't have a competition legal 3x3 ;'( I have a stickerless DaYan ZhanChi and my 4x4 shengshou is still coming from amazon (It's been 12 business days)



Buy one there (but go early so they dont run out) or borrow from someone else.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't mind letting you borrow my Zhanchi if we're not in the same heat


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 8, 2015)

BlazingBaguette said:


> I've never attended an event however I'm so eager to try one. Yet I probably shouldn't as my 3x3 average is 43 sec and my 2x2 is 7 sec(terrible lol)



7 Seconds for 2x2 actually is pretty good for someone who averages 43 on a 3x3, lol
And never don't compete because of your times. It's a great experience and will drive you to be faster. My march, Maybe you can get yourself to a Sub-40 or sub-35 if you try hard enough?

Toronto is like 15 hours away so I'm not going  my parents told me they'd drive me to further comps when I was faster though XD


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 8, 2015)

At my first competition, I had a sub-40 average and didn't know how to solve a 2x2, but still competed in it and got a DNF average (with a 12.xx single! xD). Trust me, times don't matter. You go to your first competition for the experience, and the chance to meet new people who like solving puzzles just like you .


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm going to this competition, and I'm working extra hard to lean PLL and 2-Look OLL! Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 10, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> I'm going to this competition, and I'm working extra hard to lean PLL and 2-Look OLL! Hope to see you guys there!



Hope you can get that all down in a month!  Participating in anything other than 3x3 for your first event? (I'm assuming this is your first)


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Feb 10, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Hope you can get that all down in a month!  Participating in anything other than 3x3 for your first event? (I'm assuming this is your first)


You're right, this is my first competition, and I'm also doing 2x2. I already knew most of the PLL, and I learned most of the OLL algorithms.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess I will do goals now cuz why not. 

2x2: sub-3 average
3x3: sub-10 average, sub-8 single
4x4: sub-38 average, sub-33 single 
5x5: sub-1:26 average, sub-1:20 single
6x6: sub-3:00 average 
OH: sub-16 average, sub-13 single 
Skewb: sub-8 average

Also, wat Bill does 6x6?


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 13, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I guess I will do goals now cuz why not.
> 
> 2x2: sub-3 average
> 3x3: sub-10 average, sub-8 single
> ...



well, i have one


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 13, 2015)

What do you average?


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Edit: Just found out that I have an exam on April 25th. I won't be coming to either competition.



Exam on a Saturday? I never knew that they had exams on weekends.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 16, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> What do you average?



I don't solve it yet lol


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 16, 2015)

i purchased, and learned how to solve, skewb just for this event  
i picked up a 6x6 too, but dat core misalignment tho...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 16, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> I don't solve it yet lol



Judging by your 5x5 times you won't be _that_ bad...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I guess I will do goals now cuz why not.
> 
> 2x2: sub-3 average
> 3x3: sub-10 average, sub-8 single
> ...



Yeah, and he's gonna win xD


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, and he's gonna win xD



+1 

EDIT: And it looks like when I talk, I stop a conversation. Sorry about that.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 16, 2015)

Gah I wish I could go to Canadian Open. If it falls during the right time, I guess... I have family in Ontario and we often go down there to visit during the summer (Well not that often, once a year sometimes skipping a year) And If we go this year Maybe I can convince them to plan the trip around the comp :-D. Wishful thinking.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 16, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Gah I wish I could go to Canadian Open. If it falls during the right time, I guess... I have family in Ontario and we often go down there to visit during the summer (Well not that often, once a year sometimes skipping a year) And If we go this year Maybe I can convince them to plan the trip around the comp :-D. Wishful thinking.



Where will canadian open be? Any news on when?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> I haven't missed a Toronto competition since 2011, but unfortunately this year's Pi Day events at school will be too good not to miss.
> 
> Oh well, I'll be at the one in April though.
> 
> Edit: Just found out that I have an exam on April 25th. I won't be coming to either competition.



what competition is in april? i checked the wca site and there are no canadian comps scheduled for that month. there is one on the 25th, and thats in texas.

EDIT: just checked the canadian cubing website. question answered.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> what competition is in april? i checked the wca site and there are no canadian comps scheduled for that month. there is one on the 25th, and thats in texas.



Not on WCA yet, but it's been officially announced by CanadianCubing: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOSp2015


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

ooo, mr. flightless-tuxedo-bird, i hope that you can be at the spring open. i wanna see someone else doing some sexy roux solving  i've only ever competed against one other roux user as far as i know, that being mr. pancake-with-a-boot-print-in-it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ooo, mr. flightless-tuxedo-bird, i hope that you can be at the spring open. i wanna see someone else doing some sexy roux solving  i've only ever competed against one other roux user as far as i know, that being mr. pancake-with-a-boot-print-in-it.



Is that me? Srry cant go.... trip to vegas leaving the day before... pancake... waffo? no that a waffle...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

but waffo is a waffle. with some nice, runny, warm maple syrup.... mmmmmmmmmm. but actually, im talking about the april 25th comp. or are you going to vegas again? if so, you might have a gambling problem ;-;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> but waffo is a waffle. with some nice, runny, warm maple syrup.... mmmmmmmmmm. but actually, im talking about the april 25th comp. or are you going to vegas again? if so, you might have a gambling problem ;-;



O nvm i thought march was spring but its winter... no idk if im going to spring in april. hopefully I will make it to NCR, canadian, and the montreal comp that canadian cubing said is coming up.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

ah montreal. to far for me. the drive is _scary_.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ah montreal. to far for me. the drive is _scary_.


So who's the pancake?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

> So who's the pancake?



it is told that the original pancake of old was the legendary Aphrodite; beauty unrivaled. there was then a raid on bodybusitng-chan's /breakfast/ board (te pancake's home) by the envious /cubenoob/ bord dwellers of jotunheim-chan. the /cubenoob/ people were gargantuan in size and crushed the pancake 'neath a solid, grooved and studded boot. the boot owner then blushed with such intensity over his touching such beauty that his boot melted and fused to the pancake, making one out of the two. the pancake assumed the form of a waffle -less beautiful than it once was but to be respected none the less- because of the boot print. such sorrow befelled poor aphrodite over her loss of beauty that her woes were heard for fourty nights. the sound of her crys, the drawn out "ohhhhh..." forms the bass of the modern english translation of the figure: waffo.

EDIT: this is cannon, people!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> it is told that the original pancake of old was the legendary Aphrodite; beauty unrivaled. there was then a raid on bodybusitng-chan's /breakfast/ board (te pancake's home) by the envious /cubenoob/ bord dwellers of jotunheim-chan. the /cubenoob/ people were gargantuan in size and crushed the pancake 'neath a solid, grooved and studded boot. the boot owner then blushed with such intensity over his touching such beauty that his boot melted and fused to the pancake, making one out of the two. the pancake assumed the form of a waffle -less beautiful than it once was but to be respected none the less- because of the boot print. such sorrow befelled poor aphrodite over her loss of beauty that her woes were heard for fourty nights. the sound of her crys, the drawn out "ohhhhh..." forms the bass of the modern english translation of the figure: waffo.
> 
> EDIT: this is cannon, people!



What??? Im lost....


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

"mr. pancake-with-a-boot-print-in-it" = waffo. i know this is confusing seeing as there is a cuber with the username of "sirwaffle," but it is what it is.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> "mr. pancake-with-a-boot-print-in-it" = waffo. i know this is confusing seeing as there is a cuber with the username of "sirwaffle," but it is what it is.



That was my first guess!!! I thought u meant that was wrong!!! And yes I know u mean waffle=ijm or watever.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 6, 2015)

About 1 week left until the competition!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 6, 2015)

haha. there is a very good chance that i will wind up with the slowest skewb average in Canada... perhaps i should drop that event.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> haha. there is a very good chance that i will wind up with the slowest skewb average in Canada... perhaps i should drop that event.



Don't worry, I'll probably be worse than you. xD


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ha, I don't even have a skewb. If I did then I would be the worst.
But ya know, be confidant and do your best! Wow, almost 100 competitors. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 8, 2015)

Since there's one week until the competition, I'm probably gonna set my goals.

2x2: sub-6.5 average
3x3: sub-21 average
3x3 OH: sub-50 average
Skewb: sub-12 average


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah and my goals: 0.01 seconds lol my actual goals:
2x2: Sub-8 average
3x3: Sub 34 average
terrible, I know


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately I will be unable to make this competition since I've filled in my 5 year quota. I'll try again within the next 5 years.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 10, 2015)

Driving through Toronto Saturday. I may actually be able to stop in for a bit. We'll see.



Ross The Boss said:


> haha. there is a very good chance that i will wind up with the slowest skewb average in Canada... perhaps i should drop that event.



Do 100+ solves a day for 3 days and learn Sarah's Intermediate and you will pretty much be sub-12 maybe sub-10.


----------



## Yarco (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm going.... My first comp! I'm 100% going to DNF 4X4 though, when they just released the schedule i realized the cutoff is 1:10 and I average 2:30 - 3:00. Do I get to finish 2 solves or they will cut my first attempt short when I go over 1:10?

Mostly hoping to get an official sub-30 3x3 avg (it will be close), sub-10 2x2, and sub-30 skewb (I barely did skewb before this week and didnt have time to learn Sarah's intermediate)


----------



## Julian (Mar 12, 2015)

Yarco said:


> I'm going.... My first comp! I'm 100% going to DNF 4X4 though, when they just released the schedule i realized the cutoff is 1:10 and I average 2:30 - 3:00. Do I get to finish 2 solves or they will cut my first attempt short when I go over 1:10?


It's a soft cutoff - you get two uninterrupted solves.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2015)

UGH, just found out today that I couldn't make it. I was so excited.


----------



## Yarco (Mar 12, 2015)

Do I really need to bring my passport... do they actually check if I'm claiming to be a Canadian competing in a Canadian competition? I don't like bringing it places unless I have to, in case I lose it. I can if I need to... but I'd rather just show a driver's licence or something if they will accept that.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yarco said:


> Do I really need to bring my passport... do they actually check if I'm claiming to be a Canadian competing in a Canadian competition? I don't like bringing it places unless I have to, in case I lose it. I can if I need to... but I'd rather just show a driver's licence or something if they will accept that.



They looked at nothing for my first competition, so I assuming not


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2015)

Yarco said:


> Do I really need to bring my passport... do they actually check if I'm claiming to be a Canadian competing in a Canadian competition? I don't like bringing it places unless I have to, in case I lose it. I can if I need to... but I'd rather just show a driver's licence or something if they will accept that.



no. your license will be fine but nor really necessary. i have never been asked to present anything even when compete out of country.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 12, 2015)

Yarco said:


> Do I really need to bring my passport... do they actually check if I'm claiming to be a Canadian competing in a Canadian competition? I don't like bringing it places unless I have to, in case I lose it. I can if I need to... but I'd rather just show a driver's licence or something if they will accept that.



Don't worry, they don't check for ID.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone want maru lube for like 5 bucks? I've got tons. If you do, just ask me at the comp.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 13, 2015)

See you all there!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 14, 2015)

Did you know...

-I can sub-10 average 3x3?
-Jon Tan 2x2 NR single?
-Bill can do 6x6?
-Antoine is Mickey Mouse?
-Bill went to go get buckets for days?
-I signed a cube?
-I guess that means I'm legit?
-Somebody asked for my sister's number during the awards ceremony?
-She said no...
-TOW 2015 was awesome?
-I can't wait until TOSp 2015?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 14, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I guess I will do goals now cuz why not.
> 
> 2x2: sub-3 average
> 3x3: sub-10 average, sub-8 single
> ...



2x2: No for average
3x3: 9.36 average, no for single
4x4: 37.28 average, no for single
5x5: No for average, 1:16.12 single
6x6: 2:55.40 average
OH: 14.55 average, 11.86 single
Skewb: 7.77 average


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

DYK:

According to two people, I have the 1x1 world record?
Faz is fast?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> DYK:
> 
> According to two people, I have the 1x1 world record?



congrats, is it OH? >


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 15, 2015)

Some things that you did not know until now:

Correctly scrambling 6x6 is more worthy of riotous applause than any solve is.
People can be trolled into clapping even though no solve has occured.
I am a morally bad person for caring about my times more than lunch. 
I am, like, really sexy.
Humans are not meant to wake up at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> -Jon Tan 2x2 NR single?


oops



Genius4Jesus said:


> -Somebody asked for my sister's number during the awards ceremony?


oops



Genius4Jesus said:


> -She said no...


oops


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 15, 2015)

Are the scrambles available online after the comps? 

I want to try them to see what I would have got since I AM NEVER ABLE TO GO TO COMPS!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

Somebody left behind a stackmat timer at the competition (I believe Ryan Deleya has it)
There was also a white SuLong (?) missing a yellow cap signed by JSB, Cubologist and me that was left at the end. (I have it)

If either of these are yours, please claim it.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 15, 2015)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> oops



LOL


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> LOL


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 16, 2015)

so are the scrambles for this comp going to be posted online? if not, how do i get them?


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 16, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> so are the scrambles for this comp going to be posted online? if not, how do i get them?



You can navigate around this: http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/TorontoOpenWinter2015/eventId/333


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks, kit! this website will be useful.


----------

